# Inscrutable Puzzlements: An Anachronistic Victorian Era Tabletop RPG (Almost Funded!)



## Green Dwarf (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello everyone. Are you tired of scifi and fantasy based tabletop RPGs? Sick of complex rules that limit the GM and players? Of course you are. Inscrutable Puzzlements uses a simple system consisting of skills that are trained and keyed to a certain die (d4-d10). All actions are mostly opposed skill attempts. The game also contains a deep and flexible boon system so that you can create literally any character you can think of. The goal of the system is to bring tabletop RPGs back to their storytelling roots and have gameplay that is quick and simple, yet deep. The system doesn't use cards are other gimmicks like a lot of these "modern" RPGs. It uses tried and true ideas, but it cuts out a lot of the things people dislike about RPGs. 
Some of the things Inscrutable Puzzlements has is: werewolves, magic, steampunk technology, mysterious adventures, Lovecraftian horrors, a completely original setting, and no constraining class or level system. This is not a glorified expansion or resurrection of an archaic system, this is a brand new product designed by a longtime gamer who is frustrated with the state of RPGs in general. So go take a look, leave some comments, or ask some questions. Thanks.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/799261150/inscrutable-puzzlements-an-anachronistic-victorian


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 22, 2013)

*Inscrutable Puzzlements: An Anachronistic Victorian Era Tabletop RPG (Almost Fu*

It's got a fabulous name, that's for sure.


----------



## Green Dwarf (Jun 24, 2013)

Piratecat said:


> It's got a fabulous name, that's for sure.




Thanks


----------



## Baddreams (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice! I just checked out your video. I just started a Kickstarer myself that might work pretty well with yours. Mine is a Table that you custom design and I've been seeing a lot of Table Top gamers create their own Terrain/Boards and using it with my Table. You're able to put the Terrain/Boards on one side of my Table and flip the Table over when youre done playing so it's back to a "normal" table with a nice wood stain of your color choice. Please search "Limitless Table" on kickstarter if you have a few seconds. Thanks!


----------

